# Low Budget Router Table



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Presenting my low budget routertable :smile:


Future Projects: Router inlay plate; measurement device


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Robbie01011987 said:


> Presenting my low budget routertable :smile:
> 
> 
> Future Projects: Router inlay plate; measurement device


 
Hi Robbie - I like the fence tracks along the edge of the table. The stop block is a good idea also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you!
Next thing i will do is a inlay plate for the router.
Does anybody know a cheap solution for the inlay? Here in Germany the router-table inlays are extremely expensive. Perhaps an aluminium plate?!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Robbie01011987 said:


> Thank you!
> Next thing i will do is a inlay plate for the router.
> Does anybody know a cheap solution for the inlay? Here in Germany the router-table inlays are extremely expensive. Perhaps an aluminium plate?!


Aluminum is fine but you want to get an anodized piece. Bare aluminum oxidizes very quickly into aluminum oxide which will leave nasty black marks on your project. PIA to sand out also. As an alternative to anodizing, powder coating may work. I have thought about that but haven't had an opportunity to try it. 
Maybe lay your hands on some polycarbonate or phenolic. Shouldn't need much more than about a 200 x 300 mm piece. Sign shops and aquarium makers are a good place to hit for off cuts. Plastics should be about 9 - 10 mm thick, Aluminum you can get away with about 6 mm thickness. In a pinch you can always use plywood, about 12 mm thick. With plywood I would increase the rebate width supporting it as much as you can. 
What is your table top made of and how thick is it?:smile:


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mhhh, plastic is also an opinion. BUT: the main reason for me using (wanting) an inlay plate is that my cheap Bosch POF1400 can´t be adjusted that deep like mine Festool OF1010 for example. At the moment i put it under the 12mm screen printing plate (is that the right word for this plywood?!) and you can´t router very deep. Another possibility: Routing about 5-6mm at the underside so that the router fits into it and gains 5-6mm more depth. But is this still stable?

The plate and Fence is made of this screen printing plate ...i hope that´s the right english word for it. 12mm thick but supported with a 18mm playwood frame unter it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I tried looking at your images and there was a pop up for joining, and signing up. I get kind of leery about what all that adware may be carrying.












 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Phenolic makes for a fairly inexpensive and workable router plate. I've had two for a few years with no issues that I purchased from Hartville Tool.


----------

